# Goanna Thing



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

My friend showed me this baby goanna thingy. Apparently they grow pretty big.







Here's a picture of me patting it, my hand gives a size comparison.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

wow what a lovely goanna!


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol, "goanna thingy"? Do you know/remember what kind of moniter it is?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

what is the type???


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 10, 2008)

perentie?


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 10, 2008)

wouldnt be a baby komodo would it?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 10, 2008)

Sdaji, is that a Komodo dragon? :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd guess komodo 




Picture is from national geographic


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 10, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> wouldnt be a baby komodo would it?



Well i don't think it is an adult lol.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 10, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Well i don't think it is an adult lol.





now that depends on how big Sdaji's hands are


----------



## spongebob (Sep 10, 2008)

which of the cryptic species complex indicus is it?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 10, 2008)

great pics, what a gorgeous little fella. Thanks for sharing the pics with us!!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

spongebob said:


> which of the cryptic species complex indicus is it?



None of them.

waruikazi: I'm sure they said it was a monitor and not a dragon. Well, actually, they didn't tell me anything, I just walked around to the back of the cage and opened it up so I could play with the little thing


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought komodo dragons ARE monitors, regardless of their name I saw on a documentary that they are monitors.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 10, 2008)

Komodo dragons _are_ moniters. Ah, the snake-geneticist becomes aquainted with lizards.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh! I see! Thanks! After all these years of working with reptiles and intense study I was still too stupid to realise that! Thanks for teaching me. Maybe one day I'll return the favour by teaching you to recognise jokes.

(I'm supposed to put emoticons in now so that people will realise I'm laughing and not serious, right? *sigh* It makes things so much less fun...)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

Just taking a shot in the dark here, but I _think_ people who are lucky enough to play with baby Komodo Monitors have heard the term 'Komodo Dragon' before.

And it's Monitors, not moniters. If you're going to try to correct someone, at least put a little effort into your spelling.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 10, 2008)

*sigh* Does NO ONE understand a joke of my own?


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> *sigh* Does NO ONE understand a joke of my own?



I suggest you look up the definition of a joke.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> *sigh* Does NO ONE understand a joke of my own?



Cute attempt, but it's not working  :lol:


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 10, 2008)

hey, I a couple of those while bushwalking in May, but the ones I saw were a little bit older and bigger. I've heard that they're the lace monitor's closest relative.











What CAN they be??!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks heaps like a lacey huh, to bad we cant keep them in Victoria.
Do they get as big as a lacey?


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 10, 2008)

> I suggest you look up the definition of a joke.


 
Um, I'm lazy. And I suggest you find yourself a sense of humour. Just because I don't put emoticons into my post DOES NOT mean it's not a joke.



> Cute attempt, but it's not working  :lol:


 
It's _not_?! Aww...


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 10, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Looks heaps like a lacey huh, to bad we cant keep them in Victoria.
> Do they get as big as a lacey?


The ones in the photos were around the size of a lacie.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry,

couldn't help myself; Croc Monitor (V Salvadorii)?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2008)

Hetty said:


> I suggest you look up the definition of a joke.




One web Definition of Joke: [SIZE=-1]a humorous anecdote or remark intended to provoke laughter

Well I laughed. So therefore it is classified as a Joke.
[/SIZE]


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 10, 2008)

> Well I laughed. So therefore it is classified as a Joke.




Lol, thanks Rocky.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 10, 2008)

It's a giant bearded dragon! Just my opinion.

Oh and Rocky, i laugh when my dog walks into a glass door, or when my brother stacks it, or even when someone whose company i don't particularly enjoy fails a course at uni. But that doesn't mean its funny, or even a joke. I over-hear fresh-out-of-schoolies at uni laughing at 'penis' jokes all the time, and that certainly doesn't mean they have a developed sense of humour in any manner of the term. (Nows the time i insert a silly word to completely disprove my point, but i'm so uncreative i can't think of one). Epic fail.

The only thing i can think of that qualifies is that dreadful attempt at a joke about the bar, you know, two 'somethings' walk into a bar, you think the second one would have seen it'... *collective groan* 

Oh oh or a PUN! Anyone heard of the Freudian Slippers? Or the relativity watch (where the hands stay still and the number move)? 

Mmm, off topic, i sense a deleted post in the near future... must get back to some sense of connection to original post...

Cute monitor! But whats that ugly hairless pink thing in the frame with it? Ruins the shot


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> It's a giant bearded dragon! Just my opinion.
> 
> Oh and Rocky, i laugh when my dog walks into a glass door, or when my brother stacks it, or even when someone whose company i don't particularly enjoy fails a course at uni. But that doesn't mean its funny, or even a joke. I over-hear fresh-out-of-schoolies at uni laughing at 'penis' jokes all the time, and that certainly doesn't mean they have a developed sense of humour in any manner of the term. (Nows the time i insert a silly word to completely disprove my point, but i'm so uncreative i can't think of one). Epic fail.
> 
> ...



That whole post was a joke..

Err back on topic, Monitor, yes, cute. I want.


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 10, 2008)

imported_Varanus said:


> Sorry,
> 
> couldn't help myself; Croc Monitor (V Salvadorii)?



Close - but even more closely related to a lace monitor than a croc monitor is.


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 10, 2008)

Is that actually a mini-Komodo? In Victoria? Where? 

And here was me thinking going to Toronga zoo this weekend to see the grown-up ones was exciting. Thanks a lot Sdaji, you've ruined everything!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

For those who said I know nothing about lizards, here's another picture taken that day. I don't like calling Komodo Monitors dragons because they are varanids, not agamids, so here is a genuine agamid lizard.






Yeah, you're still going to think I think chameleons are agamids, aren't you?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like a paddle Pop


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 10, 2008)

Cuuuuuute!


----------



## cooper123 (Sep 10, 2008)

that looks awsome i want 1


----------



## sockbat (Sep 11, 2008)

The colouration is explicit, do the ocelli stay or fade???


----------



## saratoga (Sep 11, 2008)

That first photo is a beauty!


----------



## spongebob (Sep 11, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I don't like calling Komodo Monitors dragons because they are varanids, not agamids.



Then call then Ora!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 11, 2008)

The Komodo Gecko Skink thing? They fade.



spongebob said:


> Then call then Ora!



I know what calling is, but how does one 'Ora'?


----------



## beardedman (Mar 14, 2012)

how the hell did this guy get a komodo dragon and even if it is dont get rid of it if any thing bad happens depending on the sex you could give it to toronga zoo when is gets bigger the one they have looks lonely

hey how did you get a chameleon i know how to get crested geckos leopard geckos and uromastyx but havent foung that type of chameleon ive only found baby panther chams so where did you get yours


----------



## tinka1326 (Mar 14, 2012)

ohhhhhh..... i want a chameleon!!!!


----------



## SA_Goannas (Mar 14, 2012)

beardedman said:


> how the hell did this guy get a komodo dragon and even if it is dont get rid of it if any thing bad happens depending on the sex you could give it to toronga zoo when is gets bigger the one they have looks lonely



Quite a few of us have Komodo's here in Australia. It's not what you know....


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 14, 2012)

chameleon's are on the top of my list. that's a nice specimen


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, I'm a little confused?? 

Are these reptiles in someones private collection? Or a zoo/park?


----------



## No-two (Mar 14, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Ok, I'm a little confused??
> 
> Are these reptiles in someones private collection? Or a zoo/park?



Could be either, regardless he never mentioned he was in Australia at the time he saw them. This thread is also 4 years old. It's probably all grown up now.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 14, 2012)

No-two said:


> Could be either, regardless he never mentioned he was in Australia at the time he saw them. This thread is also 4 years old. It's probably all grown up now.



Ha..... I've really gotta check the dates on these threads.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2012)

beardedman said:


> how the hell did this guy get a komodo dragon and even if it is dont get rid of it if any thing bad happens depending on the sex you could give it to toronga zoo when is gets bigger the one they have looks lonely
> 
> hey how did you get a chameleon i know how to get crested geckos leopard geckos and uromastyx but havent foung that type of chameleon ive only found baby panther chams so where did you get yours




Can you get me a Panther Chameleon?
This is my number 02 9585 6406

And my email [email protected]


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 15, 2012)

Heh, nice job of resurrecting an old thread! :lol:

Those pictures were taken in Texas, USA. Pretty old now, they weren't recent even when I posted them 

Yes, the first picture was of a baby Komodo Monitor (or 'dragon' if you prefer). The monitor was at a zoo (and no, you can't just pat the animals, I was with a friend who got me behind the scenes etc.). The chameleon was in a very large private collection.


----------

